# Rats!!



## BZawat (Sep 21, 2012)

So I was getting some practice time in on the lathe this morning when half of my drive pulley exploded :blink: This thing came apart and literally threw pieces all over the place! Glad I was wearing a face shield. 
I replaced the frayed drive belt last week with a linkbelt, and I think the new, stiffer belt put additional pressure on the cheap ass, super soft pulleys. The remaining one is cracked, too. 
The lathe is an AMT model 5300, which of course is extinct and unsupported. Im going to try ordering a pulley set from http://http://www.harborfreight.com...ch-wood-lathe-with-reversible-head-34706.html this harbor Freight lathe, and hope it fits. From what I understand, they are pretty much the exact same machine. 
I certainly don't want to spend much money to fix this P.O.S., but I would like to be able to continue to practice stuff while I bide my time for a better lathe. 
Anyone out there run into a similar situation before, with a similar Chinese P.O.S.?


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

As long as the spindle is the same size it should work. Worst case scenario you could replace it with stepped pulleys and change the belt manually. That might work better anyway as long as you are only turning spindles.


----------



## mikeswoods (May 18, 2009)

I've never seen a set up like that------Darn shame--you just put that thing back to work---


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

mikeswoods said:


> I've never seen a set up like that------Darn shame--you just put that thing back to work---


 It is a reeves drive. They are pretty common.


----------



## tewitt1949 (Nov 26, 2013)

yes its a reeves drive. We serviced them at work. They do require lubrication often. They are expensive. Step pulley would be cheaper it it would work for you.


----------



## Maylar (Sep 3, 2013)

Bummer.

Most of AMT's tools were Delta clones. Maybe there's an 80's vintage Delta that's an exact match - though that might not be any easier to find :sad:

I have 2 AMT tools - a 6" jointer and a 14" bandsaw - that have served me well for over 30 years.


----------



## thenodemaster (Jun 14, 2015)

Just a thought, not sure if they are the right size, however, I had this lathe: 

http://www.harborfreight.com/12-inch-x-33-3-8-eighth-inch-wood-lathe-with-reversible-head-34706.html

Which had that same setup. You can download the manual with parts catalog here:

http://manuals.harborfreight.com/manuals/34000-34999/34706.pdf

And call their parts/customer service number on the first page of the manual to get prices. The can also tell you the specs for it. Given what I have seen when I have ordered parts from them in the past, I would not expect the replacement to be more than $60 for everything before shipping. They are in Camarillo, CA, so on PST.

You would be looking at parts 36-30 for the motor side of the setup and 13-16 on the spindle side.

Edit: No, I do not have that lathe anymore. Sorry. Upgraded to a 3HP Grizzly G0694 before the summer and got rid of the HFT lathe except for the "2 HP" HFT motor I had mcGuyvered onto the back of it.


----------



## BZawat (Sep 21, 2012)

Ive got a replacement set on the way from HF, but the way i see it, anything that you fix with parts from HF is probably not a quality machine :thumbdown:

Soooooooooo like any good woodworker and tool junkie, I seized this wonderful opportunity to buy a new lathe :yes:

Found a cyber monday deal on the Jet 1221VS, $649 with free shipping. So I pulled the trigger. According to amazon it will be here on Tuesday!


----------



## thenodemaster (Jun 14, 2015)

Nice one!


----------

